# Weathered rolling stock



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been converting my rolling stock to body-mounted Kadee Gauge #1 couplers. I'm also repainting and weathering the cars as I go. Here are the first three -- two gondolas and a boxcar...


One of the gondolas came with my Buddy L set, the other is from a Bachmann Big Hauler set. I painted them to look like exposed wood and iron. I was thinking of finishing them off with a "peeling paint" effect but they look so good that I may just leave them as "unpainted" stock:
























Next is an Aristocraft "Delton Classics" boxcar. I won this in the raffle at our club meeting in October, and I love it. It's a very nice model with great detail. I only partially painted it -- first I sanded down the D&RGW logos, the sprayed the sanded areas with a bit of red primer. It's a close match for the car's original color. Doing it this way allowed me to keep the reporting marks and other small lettering. 


The catwalk was repainted to look like old wood. 


I then used a series of very thin washes to dirty the car up a little and bring out the detail. Some washes were acyrlics and water, and some used alcohol instead of water. I accidentally discovered an interesting technique when I applied some alcohol that I'd been using to clean brushes. It also contained residue from Sculpy "Premo". It seemed to react slightly with the plastic and created a faded, water stained effect. A light application was used along the bottom edge on the sides, and a heavier application was used on the roof:






















I still have to paint the trucks and replace the plastic wheels with metal. 


Currently I'm fixing up a yellow, 8-wheel, short caboose from LGB. I've repainted the exterior red, and made the interior pale green. I'm also adding interior lights and lighting the marker lamps.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks fantastic









What paint/paints did you use for the gondola "wood" color. It looks a lot like wood. 

I was hoping to do something like that for my Hartland gondolas and flatcars.

I'd also like to see your caboose when finished. We recently completed a rehabilitation project for all the cabeese on our line. It took a while to find an interior green color that looked right to me. Had to be brush painted, so I went with Model Masters RAF Interior Green. The online color chip is way off as it dries to a great pale green that matches that classic flat interior green color that used to be on everything. Here's a photo of what it looks like in the cabeese before they were lettered. Photo Link


By the way, I was hoping to see more of your great looking layout but the link in your signature would not open for me.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! When I painted the gondolas, I first sprayed them with gray primer, then misted on a little Rustoleum Painter's Touch Satin "nutmeg" and "espresso". 

Then I went over the wood areas with thin washes of Apple Barrel flat acrylics, starting with mixes of "country tan" and "nutmeg brown", then adding more black to the later washes. 

For the iron, I used a straight mix of Apple Barrel flat black, "chocolate bar", and just a little "nutmeg brown".


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry about the link, there's something screwy in the way this site handles it. You may have to just copy and paste it into your browser, instead of clicking on it.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hard copying the link worked. Very nice layout.


----------

